# Diagrama para conector DB15



## vortizo (Dic 3, 2006)

hola a todos, tengo un monitor samsung que se le rompio el conector db15, alguien me puede ayudar a conseguir el diagrama para soldarlo?


----------



## capitanp (Dic 3, 2006)

el amigo Google al rescate

http://www.monitorworld.com/Cables/video_standards.html


----------

